# 2014 BBC Proms



## Skilmarilion

The line-ups have been announced.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2014/july-18

Some very nice programmes in there.

Also, this is the schedule for the televised concerts.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2014/categories/proms-on-tv

Anyone planning on going this year?


----------



## Vaneyes

Delicious menus. My first possible opportunity for attendance would be Sept. 8 - 11.

My eyes zero'd in on...

Thurs. Jul. 24 contains Brahms PC 1 w. Douglas/LSO/Gergiev, which instantly reminds of the magnificent RCA rec. w. Douglas/LSO/Skrowaszewski (1988).

Mon. Jul. 28, CPE Bach w. Podger and friends.

Wed. Jul. 30, Mahler 5, Ravel Lefthand PC, w. Tharaud, Birtwistle Night's Black bird - BBCPO/Harding.

Mon. Aug. 4, Mahler 9, RVW "Tallis", w. BBCSSO/Runnicles.

Sat. Aug. 16, Mahler 4, Schubert 5, w. Tilling/LSO/Haitink.

Sun. Aug 24, Dvorak Clo. Cto., LvB 7, Janacek Overture/House of the Dead, w. Weilerstein/Czech PO/Belohlavek.

Tue. Aug. 26, Brahms 3 & 4, w. Budapest FO/Fischer.

Fri. Aug. 20, Mahler 2, w. Royal/Stotijn/Swedish RSO/Harding.

Sun. Aug. 31, R. Strauss Elektra, w. Goerke/Reuter/BBCSO/Bychkov.

Mon. Sept. 8, Brahms 2, Tragic Overture, Cleveland O./FWM.

Wed. Sept. 10, RVW, Walton, Birtwistle, w. Berthaud/BBCSO/Litton.

Thurs. Sept. 11, Mahler 3, w. Romberger/Leipzig O.& C./Chailly.


----------



## senza sordino

I will be in London at the end of August, my eyes are on Alisa Weilerstein performing the Dvorak.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Sat. Aug. 16, Mahler 4, Schubert 5, w. Tilling/LSO/Haitink.


I'm hoping to go to at least 1 concert if possible. After initial glances at the whole season, this one would probably be my top choice.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven's Eroica or the 9th for me.


----------



## senza sordino

Should I buy tickets now or wait until I get to London? Could I just show up and see a performance, or do I need to buy tickets months / weeks in advance?


----------



## Guest

I think it must depend on which concert. When I went 2 years ago for Shostakovich's 7th Symphony, I booked about a month in advance. The hall was full, except for where the Prommers stood - and I think you can get last minute tickets to stand there.


----------



## Guest

Now having an extended look at the programme, and I can't make my mind up...

To check out a 'new' orchestra - say, the Icelandic Symphony?
To watch Haitink? John Eliot Gardner?
To hear the LSO or the BPO?
To see Janine Jansens?
To hear UK premieres?

I live 300 miles away from London, so it's not going to be cheap to go, but I might have to find two successive evenings to make a worthwhile trip!


----------



## Skilmarilion

MacLeod said:


> To see Janine Jansens?


I think you mean Julia Fischer. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2014/july-21/14930


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> Should I buy tickets now or wait until I get to London? Could I just show up and see a performance, or do I need to buy tickets months / weeks in advance?


Since Weilerstein is a hot commodity at the moment, I'd suggest buying a.s.a.p. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

Vaneyes said:


> Since Weilerstein is a hot commodity at the moment, I'd suggest buying a.s.a.p. :tiphat:


That's a good tip, but my travel companion doesn't like classical music and doesn't want to go and I've already dragged her to a few concerts over the years. I'll work on her some more. If I have to go to Mamma Mia, I think she should go to the proms.


----------



## Oliver

So much Mahler, I have to go.


----------



## Yardrax

I'm going to try and get tickets for Schubert 5/Mahler 4 with Haitink.


----------



## techniquest

I simply can't afford the expense of travel, accommodation, etc to go to any of the Proms concerts, so I'm especially disappointed at the televised concerts this year. Only a couple that hold any interest for me


----------



## Skilmarilion

Unfortunately I completely forgot that tickets went on sale on the 17th.

I'd been lining up the Vaughan Williams (Tallis) / Mahler (9th) & Schubert (5th) / Mahler (4th) but they seem to be more or less sold out.


----------



## Guest

Just finished watching David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle, with Julia Fischer.

Strauss's Till Eulenspiegel - great fun.
Dvorak Violin Concerto in A Minor - not my cup of tea.
Beethoven's Pastoral - briskly done, but all too familiar.
Encore - a piece written in Swiss style by a member of the Tonhalle, with cow bells.

Zinman and the Tonhalle part company after 19 years.

If you can get BBC iPlayer, it's on the Proms website for 6 days.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04bmgf8


----------



## Skilmarilion

MacLeod said:


> Just finished watching David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle, with Julia Fischer.


I haven't gotten to the 6th yet, but I thought Fischer was very, very good -- she's a smooth operator.

Luckily enough I managed to nab tickets to the RVW _Tallis Fantasia_ and Mahler 9 prom at the last minute:

http://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/bbc-proms/prom24/default.aspx

I've not been to the Proms nor have I seen any Mahler live before, so... I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> I haven't gotten to the 6th yet, but I thought Fischer was very, very good -- she's a smooth operator.
> 
> Luckily enough I managed to nab tickets to the RVW _Tallis Fantasia_ and Mahler 9 prom at the last minute:
> 
> http://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/bbc-proms/prom24/default.aspx
> 
> I've not been to the Proms nor have I seen any Mahler live before, so... I'm looking forward to this one!


You lucky, lucky, lucky...I don't think I shall get there this year.

Just watched the first piece in the Prom with the China Philharmonic. First time at the Proms, and they start with Elgar's _Pomp and Circumstance (No.4)! _It sounded pretty British to me!

I'm looking forward to hearing the premiere of a piece by Qigang Chen (after the Liszt and Tchaikovsky but before the Mussorgsky).

[add]Coming up for air now after watching Alison Balsom only just about conquer the Chen with her dazzling trumpet. I might have liked it better if it wasn't for the composer's declaration that he wanted to test her skills; I liked the slower more contemplative passages, than the ones where dazzling fingering was necessary.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

regarding yesterday's China Phil broadcast ..... I enjoyed the violin and cello piece played as an encore, but who composed it and what was the title?


----------



## Vaneyes

Weilerstein, Prom 50/August 24, '14 

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28887117

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_prom_review.php?id=12207

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04f8m9y


----------

